# Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea - Season 4 Vol 2



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

For those of you not aware, the final volume of VttBotS comes out on December 21st. Amazon Link. 

I grabbed the image of the box art from tvshowsondvd.com. Have a close look at the Flying Sub and Seaview and tell me you haven't seen that art somewhere before...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Fred Barr alerted me to this last night, and I already sent it on to Frank. I guess Fred and I should be flattered, but hopefully all necessary permissions and acknowledgments are in place. It would be great to see a mention of Moebius somewhere on the box!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

This is great news!!! I have been waiting for this DVD forever, and even more cool
with Moebius Model art on the cover. A big thanks to all at Moebius Models, 
Twentieth Century Fox has you to thank for alot of DVD sales. They should cut you in for a piece of the pie. I am a good example, I bought a 1/128 Seaview and then I needed some good pics to see what the Seaview looked like, so I was looking on the web and found that it was on DVD. 

Then I went to buy one and found that it was so fun to go back and see Voyage again
I bought all the DVD's. I wonder how many other people have done the same? 
And dont forget all the Lost in Space DVD's too.The most fun research I've ever had to do. Moebius Models is #1. You deserve to be on the cover. In my veiw your models
have generated more intrest in the DVD's then the DVD's would have done on there own. Its a great way to end the run .... Season 4 Vol 2 & Moebius........I love it!!
Thank you all at Moebius again for a fantastic journey through reliving the episodes of
LIS, and VTTBOTS, and the great fun it has been to build your fantastic models.

The Chariot
Space Pod
Flying Sub
Seaview
all done.. And I havent even started my Jupiter 2 yet. woo hoo!!

Thank you


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ron Gross said:


> Fred Barr alerted me to this last night, and I already sent it on to Frank. I guess Fred and I should be flattered, but hopefully all necessary permissions and acknowledgments are in place. It would be great to see a mention of Moebius somewhere on the box!


Amen to that, credit where credit is due. It's not the first time Fox have done this with the Voyage DVDs. Earlier covers had the PL repop of the Seaview all over them.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DVD cover art is often subject to change prior to release; this could be another one of those occasions.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Amen to that, credit where credit is due. It's not the first time Fox have done this with the Voyage DVDs. Earlier covers had the PL repop of the Seaview all over them.


Let's assume for a moment that there is something about the agreement with Synthesis that permits this, since the same licensor is involved in both cases. It would still be a decent nod to Moebius. But if it turns out that there is some kind of mention in the fine print, it would be that much better. That doesn't mean I expect to see it, but it would be nice to be pleasantly surprised...
Ron G.


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

For people who want a look at Seasons 1 & 2 :

http://www.hulu.com/voyage-to-the-bottom-of-the-sea


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

Or Lost in Space all 3 seasons:

http://www.hulu.com/lost-in-space


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news :thumbsup: I was on another suite about a year ago and someone had asked about season 4 volume B and someone answered if you want 4-b released all just go out and buy season 1-3 and 4-A. I was thinking if you didn't already have 1-3 and 4-A you wouldn't be asking about 4-b.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Guys,
Very cool to see that art on the DVD covers. 
As a former Irwin Allen licensor myself, I know that all art created by licensors is copyright Synthesis and 20 Century Fox. This means that the companies own all reproduction rights to it and can re-purpose it in any way they see fit. This is a standard practice among IP rights holders and present in the boilerplate of every licensing agreement I've ever signed. 
It would be nice of Fox to acknowledge the source of the art, but they are under no obligation to do so and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to happen. 
Ron, you're now an official Fox VOYAGE DVD artist! Congrats! 
AT


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Anthony,
If Fox were to acknowledge anything, I would hope it would be Moebius rather than any individual such as myself. As far as being "an official Fox VOYAGE DVD artist" is concerned, I really think it has more to do with them being lazy, and just grabbing the first thing that looked half-way reasonable. Fred Barr seems to concur, as we talked about this last week. But thanks very much for the thought anyway!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think if Ron were an 'official' artist for the Fox VTTBOTS DVDs we'd have a much more consistent and attractive and accurate product. I still can't believe all the photoshopped pics of the Aurora kit...


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

It's about time they put out the last volume of the last season. I'll get mime from deepdiscount.com I think they still offer free shipping.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like Amazon has changed the date to be released January 11, 2011...

MMM


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Who is the idiot who put such a horrible picture of David Hedison on there? I mean was the guy in charge on crack?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> Who is the idiot who put such a horrible picture of David Hedison on there? I mean was the guy in charge on crack?


The image has been updated with a more appropriate shot of David in Crane's uniform!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I've gotten the impression that Fox's TV on DVD department is using independent contractors to generate their covers, people who don't know a thing about the show and just are given some reference materials and a general guideline and go at it.

I'm no artist, but cripes, *I* could have made better covers for the entire run of the VTTBOTS DVDs just using some clip art and a few pics from online! Imagine what Ron Gross or Fred Barr could have done!

Seriously, compare the covers of all the DVDs to, say the Time Tunnel sets or the wonderfully insane Land of the Giants complete series set, packed in a 'little people' capture cage! Those had strong graphic presentation, made statements, could stand out on a shelf and get noticed (which in the current DVD marketplace is REALLY REALLY important). Those VTTBOTS sets conveyed none of the thrill and excitement of the show, and the 'cool blue' coloring, while fitting, serves as a visual 'turn off'. Your eyes just kind of slide over it, not being caught.

Yeah, OK, I think too much about this sort of thing, sorry.


----------

